# Ty_q88?



## jett_30032 (Jan 23, 2002)

Hello guys/gals

I got my daughter this tablet for Christmas (TY_Q88) and trying to find out how, if possible, to upgrade the android system from 4.1 to what ever possible. I've searched Google with no results I can't find the name of the maker of the product but it is a Google android 4.1 duel camera tablet. My search keeps coming up with a company called "Allwinner" but can't seem to find any reference to the tablet in question.
Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Sadly most of these ultra cheap low spec no-name devices are dead end devices with little or no support and no upgrade paths. Latest for this tablet is 4.1,1 from what I can find which isn't that bad. You may want to check out XDA for a custom ROM but not sure where you'd want to even look as there is no Allwinner section but it may also go under several different names/brands or how that would affect it's stability.


----------



## jett_30032 (Jan 23, 2002)

Yeah, that's the problem. I don't want to brick it trying to find something that works. Although it was pretty cheap, around 60 bucks, I could just get a new one and try out different packs on it and post it on the net. I'm sure someone else is out there asking the same questions. 

Thank you Triple6 for your advice. Hopefully someone else can find some more information on it.


----------

